# New Build has been a disaster! Need help pls



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Will post pictures shortly but new build has been a huge drama (transferring from my RSM 65 gallon during my move). Got a CADLIGHTs Artisan II 125 Gallon. It looked great (will post picture when its cleaned up) but there have been a number of problems because of CadLights:

1. Sent wrong/incomplete plumbing twice (which i didn't know until i paid a guy to come for the install, costing me hundreds of dollars). 

2. small scratch on the glass

3. broken glass aquarium cover

4. LED lights for sump dead on arrival.

If that wasn't enough, this morning the tubing for my main pump disconnected and my pump discharged water all over the place (don't think this is Cadlights fault, but not sure). Shorted my Gyre Pump and my Jabeo Pump. All i have in my system now is my spare MP40 keeping water circulated while i'm at work! 

I want to get an EcoTech Marine Vectra pump - does anyone sell them in Canada? Also can i burrow a DC pump (preferable adjustable) while i get this sorted out and the right pump sourced?

Thanks!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ecotech Vectra hasnt finished passing canadian certification yet. Right now its estimated feb 2016 before its sold here. You can buy it from states but your warranty would be invalid in Canada. Dunno if thats a dealbreaker for you.


----------

